# Branded 26650 Batteries



## Rob Fisher (17/4/16)

Anyone got stock of branded 26650's? Not AWT's as they are longer than normal 26650's and are really tight in my Presa TC100W.


----------



## Silver (17/4/16)

Rob did you check VK?


----------



## VapeSnow (17/4/16)

https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/efest-imr-26650-4200mah-battery-40-amp/

It's also on special

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/4/16)

Silver said:


> Rob did you check VK?



I did check there first... but they only had eFest and I wanted to try one of the others... but I will get an eFest to try because the AWT is way too tight and I'm worried I may damage my Presa!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/4/16)

VapeSnow said:


> https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/efest-imr-26650-4200mah-battery-40-amp/
> 
> It's also on special



Oh wow! Great deal! Unfortunately the web site says out of stock and I should check in store! It's a great price but it will cost me a few grand to fly to CT.


----------



## VapeSnow (17/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh wow! Great deal! Unfortunately the web site says out of stock and I should check in store! It's a great price but it will cost me a few grand to fly to CT.


I can always go pick up and ship to you Rob

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/4/16)

VapeSnow said:


> I can always go pick up and ship to you Rob



@VapeSnow that would be awesome if you pop around to a store and there are 2 of them! Many thanks! Appreciate it!


----------



## kyle_redbull (17/4/16)

Is there any possibility that a 26650 and 18650 can be the same size? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/4/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Is there any possibility that a 26650 and 18650 can be the same size?



Nope the 26650 is a fatty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (17/4/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Is there any possibility that a 26650 and 18650 can be the same size?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


The numbers dictate the size. So no.

26 = diameter
65 = length 
0 = round.

So the lengths of the two are the same but the diameters are different. 26650 being thicker around.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## VapeSnow (17/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @VapeSnow that would be awesome if you pop around to a store and there are 2 of them! Many thanks! Appreciate it!


No problem I'll go do that

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/4/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> The numbers dictate the size. So no.
> 
> 26 = diameter
> 65 = length
> ...



In that case these AWT's are 26-66,25-0's!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (17/4/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> The numbers dictate the size. So no.
> 
> 26 = diameter
> 65 = length
> ...


Thanks bud didn't know that 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (17/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope the 26650 is a fatty!
> View attachment 51532


Lol I can see the difference now thanks Rob 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (17/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> In that case these AWT's are 26-66,25-0's!
> View attachment 51533


Yep! Definitely getting more battery for your money with AWT's

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel Alves (19/5/16)

just curious, as i would like to get the Presa myself, anyone stocking the green efest 26650 batteries?
the amp rating is better on the greenies or the mnke imr, both rated at 20A continuous


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/5/16)

Daniel Alves said:


> just curious, as i would like to get the Presa myself, anyone stocking the green efest 26650 batteries?
> the amp rating is better on the greenies or the mnke imr, both rated at 20A continuous



I looked but couldn't find...

Just a heads up... don't buy the AWT 26650... it is bigger than other 26650's and won't fit in the Presa!


----------



## Daniel Alves (19/5/16)

thx rob, actually watched the one episode you did where you mentioned it didn't fit.

problem is importing them unless I get a family member to bring one through but that's on December


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/5/16)

Daniel Alves said:


> thx rob, actually watched the one episode you did where you mentioned it didn't fit.
> 
> problem is importing them unless I get a family member to bring one through but that's on December



At one stage 26650's were quite popular and then us vapers turned our backs on 26650's and the vendors had to sell out of stock and very few mods use them these days so they are not big sellers...


----------

